

Ask HN: Input on a data oriented website - bkj123

Hello.  My interests and livlihood involves working with data - accessing, analyzing, etc. - to improve the organizations of where I work.  I'm coming across 2 particular problems:<p>1. Difficult to stay up to date on all things related to data &#38; analysis.  Hitting a bunch of sites and feeds is not very effective.
2. Keeping track of data/analytic resources in one place.  I'm talking things like databases/software, tutorials, methods, case studies, and books.  I like tracking these things for reference and to help others.<p>Proposed solution: a website with 2 initial parts:
1. a digg/hacker news/reddit part where users can submit links and vote them up or down.  Could possibly include comments and an Ask HN equivalent.
2. an organized list of resources.  People could submit their favorites.<p>What do you think...
1. Is there a need?  Would you use this?
2. I'm thinking of creating a minimum viable product with WordPress on a shared server since I have limited web dev skills, limited budget, and trying to launch sooner than later.  Is this stupid?  If so, which part - WP, shared server, or both?
3. Having people submit links is good but this would need moderation, especially comments. Would you skip this?   Maybe take an approach like R - Blogger where posts from other authors are automatically submitted based on key words AND comments are turned off.<p>Thank you - Brian
======
mcrider
Check out the Dataverse project, they have similar goals.

~~~
bkj123
Are you talking about <http://thedata.org/book/about-project>? Maybe
<http://www.dataverse.pitt.edu/>? Thank you.

